# Multi-step Pendulum casts



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I was watching some of your older casts, and I saw the 3 step pendulum cast. 
It LOOKED like it could produce some serious power.
I believe you called it a 3 step high arc pendulum.
Hard to tell on my computer, but I don't think the sinker really went very high, but I could be wrong.
Do you still use that cast?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Leslie,

I did experiment a couple of years back with the 3 step pendulum. It has a lot of potential. I actually applied it to a ground cast and had some great success,using the 3 step ground cast to a top 5 finish at the Big Danny back in 08.

Timing is critical, I would recommend working on a solid pendulum swing and getting it down pat before trying to work in the steps.

But....

Experimenting and trying new things is ultimately how you find what works best for you.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Google Scott Selby, Lee Andrews and Jay Lee to watch some great 3 step video.

Tommy


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Probably be 6 to 9 weeks before I can resume casting, due to the surgery on 3/1/12. 
In the meantime I'm just watching youtube videos of good casters. I'm not going to be trying anything like this for a while: 
1) taking it easy on my shoulder
2) that is beyond my skill level
When I get back into it, it's going to be S-L-O-W for a while, mainly groundcasting, which I thoroughly enjoy. 
I've also watched the 3 step ground cast. That's the one that blows me away.
I can not figure out where you place the sinker. If the sinker is behind you, and you take 3 backwards steps, the line would have to go totally slack. So there's something there I'm missing.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

lrs said:


> Probably be 6 to 9 weeks before I can resume casting, due to the surgery on 3/1/12.
> In the meantime I'm just watching youtube videos of good casters. I'm not going to be trying anything like this for a while:
> 1) taking it easy on my shoulder
> 2) that is beyond my skill level
> ...


Good observation Leslie.

Here is how i got around it.

Set-up for a standard groundcast with your back to target. Place the rod tip on the ground 270 degrees from the target. Leave the tip on the ground. Take two big steps (away from target) leaving the tip on the ground. Extend your arms. Start with a left foot step back toward the target, follow with a rotational step with the right turning toward the target. All this time leaving the tip on the ground (no slack). When you lift the rod tip, it will be traveling initially away from the target, picking up the sinker. As you rotate and bring the rod around the sinker should fly out and around following the tip, never developing slack.

here is a decent example... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcdhNh5Aekg

Tommy


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow that is pretty good stuff. You probably did well in science fairs when you were a kid. 
The cast I watched seemed to have worked well. You could have used a sun dial to time how long that sinker was airborne.


----------

